# Gibt es Infos zu Crosskirk



## Anonymous (8 September 2003)

wollte mal wissen, ob jemand infos darüber hat, crosskirk s.l. in solche Geschäfte verwickelt gewesen ist?


----------



## Heiko (8 September 2003)

In welche Geschäfte?


----------



## Smigel (8 September 2003)

Wenn Du Dialer mit automatischem Start meinst ja......


----------



## Anonymous (8 September 2003)

Du hast es erkannt Smigel. Ich wollte mal wissen ob man diesen Namen in der Allgemeinheit mit Dialern und so etwas in Verbinddung bringt.
Grund meiner Anfrage: Will in eine Aktie investieren und frage mich ob ich das mit meinem Gewissen vereinbaren kann. Mich interessieren also Gerüchte und Meinungen von denen die sich in dem Metier auskennen.

Charly


----------



## Anonymous (8 September 2003)

Mir reichen Im Prinzip ein paar Links, wo ich weitergehende Infos kriegen kann.
Charly


----------



## Anonymous (8 September 2003)

www.crosskirk.de  (Negativwerbung!)


----------



## technofreak (8 September 2003)

anna schrieb:
			
		

> www.crosskirk.de  (Negativwerbung!)



ich glaube nicht, daß das als Werbung aufgefaßt werden kann....
angehende oder bereits "amtierende" AWMs werden sich kaum in diesem Forum über ihre
Möglichkeiten, möglichst bequem Leuten viel  Geld aus der Tasche zu ziehen, informieren....


----------



## Chemiker (8 September 2003)

Beim lesen unter:

crosskirk.de 



> Der Netzwerk- bzw. DSL-Dialer arbeitet ohne jeden Download
> und kann daher mit jeder Art von Internetzugang genutzt werden.



Na, das lässt ja "hoffen".  :laber: 

Ist dies etwa ein Hebel, um DSL-Sicherheit (auch hier begrenzt) völlig zu umgehen ??!!!  :gruebel:

Mal sehen, was kommt !!! :willnicht: 


Chemiker
 :schreiben:


----------



## virenscanner (8 September 2003)

Versuch einer Definition für DSL-Dialer:

"Bitte wählen Sie auf Ihrem Telefon die folgende Nummer, um Zugang zu erhalten. Legen Sie während der Contentnutzung nicht auf."


----------



## Chemiker (8 September 2003)

virenscanner schrieb:
			
		

> Versuch einer Definition für DSL-Dialer:
> 
> "Bitte wählen Sie auf Ihrem Telefon die folgende Nummer, um Zugang zu erhalten. Legen Sie während der Contentnutzung nicht auf."



Dumm frag: Was bedeutet das für den "OTTO-Normalo"  

Chemiker
 :schreiben:


----------



## Heiko (8 September 2003)

DSL-Dialer funktionieren in der Regel so, dass Du eine 0190-Nummer mit Deinem Telefon anrufen mußt. Dort wird Dir eine PIN angesagt, die Du in ein Onlineformular eintragen mußt. Mit dieser PIN wird der Anruf mit dem Besucher der Website verknüpft und sobald der Anruf getrennt wird, wirst Du freundlich aber bestimmt aus der Website geworfen.

War das verständlicher?


----------



## Chemiker (8 September 2003)

Heiko schrieb:
			
		

> War das verständlicher?



Ja, danke!

 :3d:


----------



## Anonymous (8 September 2003)

Ich bin nicht wirklich schlauer geworden. Das ich bei crosskirk nicht auf die Gefahren hingewiesen werde, versteht sich ja von selbst. Ich hab mich in dieses Forum eingloggt´, weil ich wirklich etwas über dubiose Firmen wissen wollte. Sind die nun schon mal mit so etwas aufgefallen oder nicht? Ich meine, unterstützt diese Firma kriminelle Machenschaften oder ist dies inzwischen vorbei? Payment - Systeme an sich und das man damit Geld verdient sind ja kein Verbrechen..... :-?


----------



## Der Genervte (8 September 2003)

*DSL*

@Heiko



> DSL-Dialer funktionieren in der Regel....



Heiko, stimmt.
ABER: aus eigener beruflicher Erfahrung weiß ich, das ALLES was mit Netzwerken (also auch DSL) zu tun hat nicht statisch ist.
Selbst, wenn dieser Dialer noch in der von Dir beschriebenen Form sein sollte, die Theorie für einen richtigen DSL-Dialer gibts schon. Problem ist - noch - das dazu der Tante 'T'-Server mit falschen Daten getäuscht werden muß.
(vielleicht mal als Beispiel im Internet Artikel suchen, über kostenloses surfen, wenn AOL-DSL-Account (keine Flat!) vorhanden ist - meist von 'armen' Studenten verfaßt).
Prob für die Dialer ist noch, das dies einen strafbaren Eingriff darstellt.
Aber, wie gesagt, alles nur eine Frage der Zeit......


----------



## technofreak (8 September 2003)

*Re: DSL*



			
				Der Genervte schrieb:
			
		

> sollte, die Theorie für einen richtigen DSL-Dialer gibts schon. Problem ist - noch - das dazu der Tante 'T'-Server mit falschen Daten getäuscht werden muß



Diese Thema ist hier schon bis zum Abwinken diskutiert worden. Es geht hier nicht darum sich eventuell eine 
kostenlose Dienstleistungen zu erschleichen, sondern ob über einen DSL-Zugang ungerechtfertigte Kosten
 abgerechnet werden können und dies ist definitiv nicht der Fall. Da bei DSL nur die IP bekannt ist,
 könnte nur der Provider durch (gesetzwidrige) Herausgabe dieser Information jemanden
 den Zugang zu den Daten des Users ermöglichen. Außerdem , zum x-ten Mal, wie  sollte der 
Betrag denn auf der Telefonrechnung erscheinen? 
tf


----------



## Heiko (8 September 2003)

Charly Black schrieb:
			
		

> Ich bin nicht wirklich schlauer geworden. Das ich bei crosskirk nicht auf die Gefahren hingewiesen werde, versteht sich ja von selbst. Ich hab mich in dieses Forum eingloggt´, weil ich wirklich etwas über dubiose Firmen wissen wollte. Sind die nun schon mal mit so etwas aufgefallen oder nicht? Ich meine, unterstützt diese Firma kriminelle Machenschaften oder ist dies inzwischen vorbei? Payment - Systeme an sich und das man damit Geld verdient sind ja kein Verbrechen..... :-?


Ich möchte das öffentlich mal so formulieren:
Crosskirk ist wohl bekannt, manche unseriösen Webmaster nutzen anscheindend gerne diese Dialer. Ich habe eine Menge Zuschriften zu Krosskirk und Co. bekommen.
Über die Seriösität der Firma selbst kann ich nichts sagen.


----------



## Der Genervte (8 September 2003)

*DSL und Kosten*

@technofreak



> Außerdem , zum x-ten Mal, wie sollte der Betrag denn auf der Telefonrechnung erscheinen?



Techno, im (noch) Prinzip ganz einfach:
Telefon und DSL ist fast das Selbe. Die benutzen nur unterschiedliche Frequenzen und unterschiedliche Protokolle. Getrennt wird das durch den Splitter - und der ist wie der NTBA über den Computer programmierbar!
Wenn nun eine DSL-Verbindung dem Splitter als Telefonat umgemeldet wird, mit der Nr......  den Rest kannst Du Dir selbst ausmalen.
Ich habe dies bei der Ausbildung von Systemelektronikern/Admins selbst unterrichtet. Glaub mir, im Prinzip simpel, und mit den richtigen Programmen im internen Testnetz innerhalb von wenigen Minuten bewerkstelligt.
Und, falls erstmal jemand eine Idee hat, wie die Daten an den T-Rechner (in der Verbindungsstelle) so gestaltete werden können, das sie nicht mehr 'falsch' sondern "nur" noch nicht ganz korrekt sind - dann haben wir den Salat. Und, das wird kommen. Leider.


----------



## technofreak (8 September 2003)

*Re: DSL und Kosten*



			
				Der Genervte schrieb:
			
		

> tzen nur unterschiedliche Frequenzen und unterschiedliche Protokolle. Getrennt wird das durch den Splitter - und der ist wie der NTBA über den Computer programmierbar!



Sei mir nicht böse aber das ist totaler Blödsinn, ein Splitter ist ein passive Frequenzweiche bei der nichts 
programmiert wird. 
tf


----------



## virenscanner (8 September 2003)

Hi tf,

ich wollte gerade etwas Ähnliches schreiben...


----------



## Der Genervte (8 September 2003)

... dann schraube Deinen Splitter mal auf und seh Dir die Chips an


----------



## technofreak (8 September 2003)

Mein letzter Kommentar dazu, einen Heizlüfter kann ich auch dann nicht an der Antennensteckdose
 betreiben, wenn ich einen  Koaxstecker ans Netzkabel montiere.....


----------



## Der Genervte (8 September 2003)

**Schäm**

Zu meinem Bedauern: habe wirklich Mist erzählt!

Habe in meinen Unterlagen nachgeblättert - und meine eigene Dummheit feststellen müssen.

Die Teile, die "Ottonormalverbraucher" zu Hause haben, sind rein passiv und enthalten nur einen Übertrager und einige Kapazitäten - schön verschweißt zu einem Block.

Die Teile, die ich meinte, waren Anlagen für Firmen, an denen ich ausbildete - trifft wohl auf die wenigsten von uns zu.

Hmm, hier hatte mal einer gepostet: erst denken - dann schreiben!
Sollte ich wohl auch mal probieren.


----------



## SprMa (8 September 2003)

Ein schlauer Kopf schrieb mal:
"Wissen schützt vor Schaden nicht - aber man kann ja dazu lernen"

Wohl soeben geschehen.   


Also: DSL  -> nix Dialer

Matthias


----------



## Insider (8 September 2003)

Charly Black schrieb:
			
		

> Ich bin nicht wirklich schlauer geworden. Das ich bei crosskirk nicht auf die Gefahren hingewiesen werde, versteht sich ja von selbst. Ich hab mich in dieses Forum eingloggt´, weil ich wirklich etwas über dubiose Firmen wissen wollte. Sind die nun schon mal mit so etwas aufgefallen oder nicht? Ich meine, unterstützt diese Firma kriminelle Machenschaften oder ist dies inzwischen vorbei? Payment - Systeme an sich und das man damit Geld verdient sind ja kein Verbrechen..... :-?


Wie sich Crosskirk seit dem 15. August verhält, werden die nächsten Wochen zeigen. Bislang ist es recht ruhig geworden. Bis zu dem Datum hatte Crosskirk tatsächliche jegliche Verantwortung ggü. deutschem Recht von sich gewiesen. Die deutschen Webmaster, die spanische Crosskirk-Dialer angewendet hatten, haben sich verpflichtet die volle Verantwortung zu übernehmen. Dabei gab R.L.K. (ehemaliger GF von Crosskirk) mir gegenüber persönlich zu, dass man Dialer nach Wunsch produziert. Ob Autoloader oder Tunneltechnologien,  ob mit oder ohne Kostenhinweis - ganz, wie der Webmaster es haben wollte.
Die FST hatte mit Crosskirk absolut nichts zu tun, oder besser umgekehrt gesagt - Crosskirk war kein Mitglied und sah sich auch hier nicht an den selbstgebastelten Kodex gebunden. Dass die Telefongesellschaften oder die Reseller, von denen dann die Zielrufnummern gewesen sind, zur FST gehörten, interessierte die Spanier nicht.


----------



## Anonymous (8 September 2003)

Insider schrieb:
			
		

> Die deutschen Webmaster, die spanische Crosskirk-Dialer angewendet hatten, haben sich verpflichtet die volle Verantwortung zu übernehmen. Dabei gab R.L.K. (ehemaliger GF von Crosskirk) mir gegenüber persönlich zu, dass man Dialer nach Wunsch produziert. Ob Autoloader oder Tunneltechnologien,  ob mit oder ohne Kostenhinweis - ganz, wie der Webmaster es haben wollte.
> Die FST hatte mit Crosskirk absolut nichts zu tun, oder besser umgekehrt gesagt - Crosskirk war kein Mitglied und sah sich auch hier nicht an den selbstgebastelten Kodex gebunden. Dass die Telefongesellschaften oder die Reseller, von denen dann die Zielrufnummern gewesen sind, zur FST gehörten, interessierte die Spanier nicht.



Warum hostet R.L.K. eigentlich noch die Crosskirk.de und auch die .com?


----------



## Insider (8 September 2003)

Offiziell ist er nur noch technischer Mitarbeiter. Sicher war er mal verantwortlich und von damals stammen auch noch die Eintragungen, doch heute gehört da eigentlich noch ein _i. A._ hin. Natürlich könnte man meinen, das sei lächerlich - ist es wahrscheinlich auch! Doch die Verantwortung hat nicht der Techniker sondern der, der die Firma gewerbemäßig führt.


----------



## Anonymous (8 September 2003)

Insider schrieb:
			
		

> Offiziell ist er nur noch technischer Mitarbeiter. Sicher war er mal verantwortlich und von damals stammen auch noch die Eintragungen, doch heute gehört da eigentlich noch ein _i. A._ hin. Natürlich könnte man meinen, das sei lächerlich - ist es wahrscheinlich auch! Doch die Verantwortung hat nicht der Techniker sondern der, der die Firma gewerbemäßig führt.



Gehört Crosskirk nicht eigentlich zu einer deutschen AG, outgesourced nach Espania?


----------



## dvill (8 September 2003)

Siehe auch

http://www.infogenie.de/website/infocenter/presse/irpresse0051.htm

Dietmar Vill


----------



## Anonymous (9 September 2003)

Aus dem Forum der Webmazzters ein Beitrag vom 5.8.03:



> Es wird schon seinen Grund haben, warum Beate-Uhse so hart gegen Crosskirk vorgeht. Jedenfalls haben die den Keller voller Beweise gegen Crosskirk, EBS und Co.



...dann doch bei Beate nachfragen, die haben da sicher was im Keller! 8)


----------



## Anonymous (9 September 2003)

wieso? was haben die denn mit unserer Beate am Hut?


----------



## Anonymous (9 September 2003)

Charly Black schrieb:
			
		

> wieso? was haben die denn mit unserer Beate am Hut?


Konkurrenz, die das Image der Branche versaut - Beates Sohn betreibt Orion und die machen auch in Dialern.


----------



## Captain Picard (9 September 2003)

http://www.audiofon.de/


> Produkte: Billing und Internet (*DSL-Dialer*, Abo Livecam-Content)
> 
> *Wir bieten Ihnen selbstverständlich auch 0900-Nummern und andere sicher Möglichkeiten
> zu Geldverdienen.* Rückruf-dienste, Mobile Solutions, Direktmarketing-Lösungen,
> Servicenummern,* Dialer-Software*, Content-Vermietung mit Abo-System



(Mal wieder die alberne DSL-Dialer Bezeichnung , die wird wohl nie mehr auszurotten sein...) 

Referenzen
http://www.audiofon.de/referenzen.htm


> Telefoncarrier:
> Arcor, Eschborn
> Colt Telekom, Frankfurt
> Dt. Telekom, Giessen
> ...


Da läuft einem doch das Wasser im Munde zusammen....


> Direktmarketer:
> ORION Versand GmbH & Co. KG, Flensburg
> Beate Uhse TV GmbH & Co. KG, Berlin



cp


----------



## Raimund (9 September 2003)

*audio...?*

 

... auch die Connection zur Freiwilligen Selbstbereicherung fehlt nicht:

http://www.audiofon.de/fst.htm

Gruß
Raimund


----------



## Anonymous (9 September 2003)

anna schrieb:
			
		

> Charly Black schrieb:
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Wenigstens ein Anbieter, der sich wie so oft gefordert, gegen die schwarzen Schafe der
Branche auflehnt.


----------



## Anonymous (10 September 2003)

Auch die Audiofon hat keine ganz 'weisse Weste':

http://www.heise.de/newsticker/data/ku-03.06.02-000/
http://www.teltarif.de/forum/s9753/13-1.html


----------



## Anonymous (10 September 2003)

Zurück zu B.U. - Audifon hat mEn nichts mit B.U. zu tun, außer dass da Geschäftskontakte bestehen. Wie zuvor gepostet, ist Orion im Dialergeschäft - genauer deren Tochterfirma, die Call24 Tele- medien und Serviceverwaltungs GmbH, in Flensburg.


----------



## Anonymous (10 September 2003)

Danke für die Infos an alle die mitgepostet haben. Ciao


----------

